# Help! Odd Issues



## Sobrob (Oct 25, 2011)

So I have been diagnosed with GERD for about 6 years, I also have "slight IBS". I have been scoped multiple times, etc. Well as of march I was off everything, nexium, zantac at night, etc. I felt pretty good till about 3 weeks ago. Now my symptoms have returned, and they are very weird and the worst they have ever been:1. shortness of breath, that comes with tightness in my chest, every time I have reflux, I have this. And its from the moment I get up2. Constant burping, from the minute I get up till I go to bed3. Yawning to catch my breath4. Constant abdominal discomfort. This is new this year5. Chest discomfort right near stomach and also higher. It is very localizedWhat is so odd is it only comes in the fall when the weather changes and lasts through the winter, I dont know what to do. I feel like I get no help from my G.I. doctorI can deal with the burping, I would give anything to get rid of this SOB. It only feels good when I lay down or exerciseI am back on Nexium and it seems to be useless. I started taking probiotics, but havent noticed a differenceI dont know what to do. One last odd quirk, I seem to feel better on the weekends, oddly enough. And no matter what I eat, my symptoms dont change. I had pasta last Wednesday with wine (i mean comeon, thats not good, ha) and felt perfectly fine. IT doesnt seem to be food related.


----------

